# Seelensplitter



## Glutana (19. September 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 hallöchen bin noch recht neu hier und hab da eine Frage
Ich habe mich für die Alchemie entschieden was ich recht intressant finde. Seit kurzem kann ich selber Seelensplitter herstellen.
Ich weiss weder wie ich das mache noch wofür ich diese gebrauchen kann .Ich kann sie nicht verkaufen und ich weiss nicht was ich mit Ihnen machen kann.
Kann mir vielleicht jemand helfen und mir sagen was ich damit  machen kann???
Ich würde mich total  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wenn mir jemand helfen kann.


----------



## Apfelgripsch (19. September 2008)

seelensplitter brauchst du als hexer für verschiedene zauber,wie zum beispiel dämonen beschwören (außer dem wichtel)
oder auch für gesundheitssteine oder seelensteine


----------



## Libris (19. September 2008)

Genau, du brauchst Seelensplitter um Dämonen zu beschwören (alles nach dem Wichtel, also Sukkubus, Leerwandler ect.)
Für Alchemie brauchst du sie nicht, dafür aber wie bereits erwähnt für einige Zauber und Gesundheitssteine.
Du solltest, sobald du die extra Seelentasche hast (Gibt es für einen Quest), diese immer mit Seelensteinen voll haben.
Man weiß nie wann man mal mehr braucht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Glutana (19. September 2008)

Ok in welchem Quest bekomme ich denn so eine Seelentasche ??Ich bin jetzt momentan in Tristessa. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Und muss ich zum beschwören noch einen extra beruf lernen ??? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Und wie  mache ich das denn dann  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Sorry 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Orrosh (19. September 2008)

hmm .. muss mal schauen, wie die Q hieß.

Du kannst ihn Dir aber auch schneidern lassen..
Seelenbeutel

Edit: Gefunden .. 
http://wow.buffed.de/?q=1795
Das ist die Q, bei der Du den Teufelsjäger lernst .. müsste lvl 30 sein.


----------



## Fähnchen (19. September 2008)

ich werde den Gedanken nicht los, dass er/sie  nicht so dumm ist wie es den anschein macht... einen Seelensplitter bekommt man nicht einfach so, denn muss man sich  holen, wenn man das macht steht in der kleinen Info (rechts unten) für was dieser Splitter gedacht /gemacht ist...
also LESEN
und ähm LESEN 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Orrosh (19. September 2008)

Fähnchen schrieb:


> in der kleinen Info (rechts unten)



ok, wenn es provoziert wird: bei mir steht rechts unten keine kleine Info  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Apfelgripsch (19. September 2008)

seelensplitter und beschwörungen haben nichts mit deinen berufen zu tun und wirken sich darauf auch nicht aus,sie sind einzig und allein ein hexer item,klassen item,ka wie ichs genau sagen soll,jedenfalls ist es lachs welche berufe du hast,seelensplitter benutzt du als hexer eh immer,kannst sie aber nicht in tränke oder so reinhauen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



wenn du alle hexenmeister quests machst,wirst du von allein drauf gebracht,wofür die seelensplitter sind und wozu du sie brauchst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Apfelbrot (19. September 2008)

*räusper*

-falsches forum
-als hexer brauchst du die seelensplitter, um dämonen zu beschwören und deine steine zu zaubern
-die taschen/kisten/beutel bekommst du per quest oder du kannst dir den 28er seelenbeutel schneidern lassen


gruß apfelbrot


----------



## Glutana (19. September 2008)

also ich mach das hier nicht absichtlich ich weiss echt nicht was man damit machen muss.
Ausserdem stellt meine Figur das selber her .Es steht immer Seelensplitter hergestellt von Glutana.Seelengebunden.Und ich kann sie nicht verkaufen.Ich glaub
ich hab schon 20 oder 30 davon.
Und bis Stufe 30 dauert es noch was bin gerade auf dem besten weg nach 20.


----------



## noizycat (19. September 2008)

Du schaust aber schon, welche Zauber dein Hexer (ja, nur Hexer haben Seelensplitter) wirkt und hämmerst nicht nur wild auf die Tasten? ^^

Aber ums nochmal zu erklären: Wirkst du Seelendieb (hieß das so?), und der Zauber ist erfolgreich (Ziel stirbt, während du das wirkst), erhälts du einen Seelensplitter. Seelensplitter brauchen hexer, um diverse Dinge tun zu können. Zum Beispiel um diverse Begleiter zu beschwören, Porten zu können oder gesundheitssteine herzustellen. Die Fähigkeiten lernst du alle mit der Zeit. Welches Level bist du?Ab LVL 10 kannst du die Leerwandler-Quest beim Lehrer machen,spätestens da brauchst du Seelensplitter. ^^

Die erste Tasche gibt es glaub ich beim Sukkubusquest, den man ab LVL 20 machen kann.


Ansonsten wurde hier nun wirklich alles erklärt. Das hat mit Alchemie leider nix zu tun. ^^


----------



## grimmjow (19. September 2008)

Wurde alles gesagt.. Da hat wohl jemand die falsche Klasse gewählt.. >_>"


----------



## Zentoro (20. September 2008)

Glutana schrieb:


> also ich mach das hier nicht absichtlich ich weiss echt nicht was man damit machen muss.
> Ausserdem stellt meine Figur das selber her .Es steht immer Seelensplitter hergestellt von Glutana.Seelengebunden.Und ich kann sie nicht verkaufen.Ich glaub
> ich hab schon 20 oder 30 davon.
> Und bis Stufe 30 dauert es noch was bin gerade auf dem besten weg nach 20.




empfehle dir ein (noch) einfacheres spiel.

WoW ist definitiv nix für Dich.


----------



## Glutana (20. September 2008)

Man ist das ein tolles forum hier man wird für dumm und unfähig gehalten
Ihr wart schon alle super am anfang was ?
Aber keine angst ihr werdet von mir keine dummen fragen mehr lesen
Suche mir ein anderes Forum


----------



## Dagonzo (20. September 2008)

Im Prinzip musst du dir nur genau deine Quests im Questlog anschauen. Jede Klasse bekommt bei bestimmten Level Aufgaben vom Klassenlehrer. Und bei den Zaubern die du wirkst steht immer dabei welche Reagenzien man benötigt, um diesen Zauber benutzen zu können. Eigentlich ganz einfach.


----------



## MoooT (20. September 2008)

.


----------

